# Thai Style Pumpkin Rosti



## Queequeg (Oct 1, 2006)

I had half a pumpkin left over from the soup that I cooked and decided I wanted to try a pumpkin rosti. A friend tipped me off that Thai flavourings work really well with pumpkin so I thought I'd give it a go and came up with this.

The recipe TNT but see comments below:

1/2 Pumpkin
4 cardamon pods
1/4 tsp cummin
1/4 tsp corriander seed
1/2 tsp white pepper corns
1/2 tsp white granulated sugar
juice of 1 lime
1 Garlic clove (chopped)
1 tbsp Fish sauce
4 Birds eye chillies (2 Red 2 green)

1: Peel, core and chop the pumpkin into large chunks. Par Boil for about 10 mins.
2: Drain and reheat the pumpkin over the hob to dry. Pat dry with kitchen towl if need be.
3: Coursely grate the pumpkin.
4: Lighty toasted each of the spices seperately in a dry pan until aromatic.
5: Remove the cardamon seeds from the pods and grind all the spices in a pestal and morta.
6: De-seed and chop the chillies and gently mix all ingrediants together.
7: Press into rosti and shallow fry (makes 3 -4 depending on the size of the pumpkin)

It Tasted really good! Very sweet, sour and salty and pritty hot as Thai should be. (If you don't like it so hot chuck out 2 of the chillies) 

The only problem I had with it was it didn't stay together very well when I turned them, but I don't think I let it cook each side long enough. If people could give me there tips at keeping Rosti's in one piece I would be most gratefull


----------



## boufa06 (Oct 14, 2006)

Try adding a few tablespoons of flour.  For that, you need only to grate the fresh pumpkin (no need to parboil and dry).  Grated pumpkin cooks very fast.  Whenever I make fritters or Kolokythopita (Greek pumpkin with cheese pie), I do not pre-cook the pumpkin.


----------

